# Отдых и развлечения > Музыка > Анонсы концертов, вечеринок и прочих мероприятий >  2 билета на Хор Турецкого, Оперный 5.08

## [email protected]$T

Продам 2 билета на Хор Турецкого, 5 августа начало 19:00, Оперный Театр. За 2 билета - 1300 грн.

----------

